# Beginner



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm planning on getting a board setup for Christmas, but this is the first setup I'm gunna get.....so if anybody has any suggestions on what kind of board and whatnot, please tell me.....thanxz.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

micman112233 said:


> Yeah, I'm planning on getting a board setup for Christmas, but this is the first setup I'm gunna get.....so if anybody has any suggestions on what kind of board and whatnot, please tell me.....thanxz.



First things first... even though this may be your first personal setup, have you ever been riding before? Experience plays a huge part in determining the type of setup you should go for. I mean, just because you can buy model 'X' doesn't mean you need to 

Riding experience would definitely help narrow some choices down...

edit: I ***ume 'beginner', because of the thread title, but just a few days on the slope may not always mean you have beginner-level skills on the slope


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have ridden on cheap boards for awhile.....just fooling around kind of, but I think I'm decent enough to maybe spend some money on decent board........I was thinking a freeride setup? I mean I'm a cordinated athletic kid and I have good balance so I think I can do alright....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

micman112233 said:


> Well I have ridden on cheap boards for awhile.....just fooling around kind of, but I think I'm decent enough to maybe spend some money on decent board........I was thinking a freeride setup? I mean I'm a cordinated athletic kid and I have good balance so I think I can do alright....



Figured as much 

I was kinda in the same boat when I started out - I went to Ebay. My whole first setup went like this:

Sims FSR 160 board ($130 shipped)
Lamar Boots ($40 on closeout)
SP Argon Bindings ($75 shipped)

Then I just found some sales in the area on other gear (gogs, gloves, jacket and pants)

Point being - I wouldn't drop a whole lot of money into your first setup. Stuff happens, boards break, clothes rip, goggles snap, and worst-case scenario, either A) you get injured OR B) you find out you're not really all that into it.

Either way, until you've got at least a season under your belt, it's pretty foolish to dump alot of cash into it. Until you get to be a better rider, you're more at risk for injury, or at the very least, thrashing your gear. My first season, I snapped a pair of goggles, ripped up 2 pairs of gloves, and cracked my board... I was glad I didn't spend $500 on a board, because it wouldn't have held up any better against the tree than my $130 board (albeit, the board was originally like $300-ish)

Go check out ebay, find your size (I assume you know it already) and look for deals. Alot of GOOD used boards are out there as well, as well as previous-year models that get thrown on ebay for really cheap.

Get a setup for a couple hundred bucks, beat the crap out of it, and enjoy yourself. After you're confident enough in your skill and stoked enough to ride year in and year out, then go for the more expensive gear.

Just my .02


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

i think you should get some cheap stuff cuz when you get more experienced you'll change it anyway


----------

